# UNHEATED AQUARIUM



## Andrew Butler (13 Sep 2020)

I've always been someone who runs a heater on an aquarium but am spotting a few people here and there that don't, I'm in the UK, as I believe these people I refer to are, I also believe some people only run heaters during the cooler months which I know is different although is another path I could explore. Going for a smaller aquarium gives you much less room for plants, hardware and livestock so one item less in the tank is possibly a good thing.
I have a room that doesn't get 'cold' although I couldn't be sure of the actual temperatures so is something I will monitor, along with what temperature a tank of water gets through the colder months as that doesn't cool or heat at the same rate as the room temperature.

For the educated people; what temperatures would you say are parameters to look for? I understand part of this temperature depends on livestock so it maybe the case I have to add livestock tailored to suit, assuming I go down this route.

As always, any experience and information is most welcome
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## GHNelson (13 Sep 2020)

Hi Andrew
I've been running a Fluval Flex 34 litre through the summer without a heater!
I have some shrimp in there....the average temperature is about 21 degrees at this time of year....I'm not that far away from your location.
I have observed they are not as active at this lower temperature ....the plants don't seem to be affected much.

Saying that I've ordered a heater to get the temperature up a few degrees!
hoggie


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Sep 2020)

I think it best to have a heater even though say central heating is set to room temperature of 20 to 22 c in case of a cold snap . Such as temperate fish WCMMs  Cory's etc  would be fine. Interesting the Green Aqua people say temperatures for plant growing should be under 74f  and around 72 and most of the common tetras barbs  and catfish are thriving in there tanks. Of course some fish have to have (discus eg)higher temperatures no question and some fish like WCMM as mentioned will suffer. I mention Fahrenheit as that was often the then advice from shops to new aquarists set your heater to  76f.


----------



## dino21 (13 Sep 2020)

You are not really without heat,  don't forget the heat output from your circulation/filter  pumps and lights.

With the in-line and in-filter heaters these days, why struggle with a no heater system, always going to be a compromise ..?


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Sep 2020)

dino21 said:


> You are not really without heat,  don't forget the heat output from your circulation/filter  pumps and lights.
> 
> With the in-line and in-filter heaters these days, why struggle with a no heater system, always going to be a compromise ..?


It's going to be a small 34L aquarium so space is a premium although I know nano heaters exist.
The filter uses 10mm external pipe and fittings so unfortunately inline is not an option that I've come across.
I don't have space for the filter below so runs next to the aquarium.

I'm not looking to compromise at all which is why I started this thread to

I believed certain fish, such as CPD/Galaxy Rasbora and Hillstream Loach don't rely on temperatures so high but as @hogan53 says he has noted his shrimp not as active at a lower temperature and thought they were on the lower temperature list.

This is the whole reason for this thread, purely to learn from people with knowledge and experience - so far it's not looking like a reality on the unheated tank.

ADDITION:
Possibly heating from underneath as an option, the aquarium is 450 x 270mm, has anyone experience with this?


----------



## Melll (13 Sep 2020)

I ran an unheated 240 litre tank, the Fluval Roma 240 litre with Fluval 306 filtration and T5 bulbs in my lounge for about a year before the tank got moved upstairs.  Average room temperature is 22C.  Heavily planted with all sorts of plants including Vals, Crypts, Swords, other stuff I cannot now remember.  Livestock was Nerite snails, Red Cherry Shrimp, Amano shrimp, WCMM.

I loved the tank and it worked well as well as being visually appealing.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Sep 2020)

I live in a tropical climate (no heating) and we had our coldest day on record this year (13.6 C max during day) and the tank dropped below 20 C. Luckily had no livestock but realised after that I had to get a heater - I bought a temporary aquael smart heater and imported hydor external heater from the UK.

Anyway, if I were living with my parents in the UK I know for sure that the tank would be going below 20 C every day during winter. So unless you run your central heating all year round to maintain 24 C room temperature for example you'll want to stick to temperate fish based on convential wisdom. 

Can't say I have ever tried going below 24 C with fish though...


----------



## dino21 (13 Sep 2020)

Why not use the undergravel /substrate heater cables ?    in the old days of Co2 tanks it was the accepted  way  to create the base layers.

Not sure about todays versions, but an under tank heater mat might also be enough for your needs.


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Sep 2020)

People keep white cloud minnows and red cherry shrimp in ponds, you can keep those unheated with no problems. I keep my simulans tetra and red serpea's at 22c, but I do heat that tank. Obviously in summer temperatures are higher because its warmer in the room. 
I've also had a kuhli survive for 2 weeks in a layer of muddy water in an otherwise empty tank, no heating etc. Room temperature, so about 19c. I didnt know it was still in there  But they can apparently easily tolerate that too.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Sep 2020)

Undertank heating was great, but no-one seems to be making any at the moment.


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Sep 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Undertank heating was great, but no-one seems to be making any at the moment.


I'd imagine there's a reason.

Got me wondering quite how ADA galleries keep things heated. I'm aware that it's likely warmer in parts of Asia but I'm unsure I've seen any at the idea studio in Poland.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Sep 2020)

I think they didn't sell enough to keep making them. I can't remember speaking to, or hearing about, any-one else that used them.


----------



## milla (13 Sep 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> I think they didn't sell enough to keep making them. I can't remember speaking to, or hearing about, any-one else that used them.


Err jbl & dennerle&hydor make and sell them.
https://www.jbl.de/en/essentials-aquarium-substrate-heater/section/73/substrate-heater

All 3on ebay or amazon


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Sep 2020)

milla said:


> Err jbl & dennerle&hydor make and sell them.
> https://www.jbl.de/en/essentials-aquarium-substrate-heater/section/73/substrate-heater
> 
> All 3on ebay or amazon


Hi @milla 
I was referring to a mat that sat completely undertank the tank, I'm unsure which type @sparkyweasel meant.
@dino21 had already put forward the suggestion to the type you are referring to but err thanks!


----------



## milla (14 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Hi @milla
> I was referring to a mat that sat completely undertank the tank, I'm unsure which type @sparkyweasel meant.
> @dino21 had already put forward the suggestion to the type you are referring to but err thanks!


.
Ok then look in the reptile section of pet shop there hundreds of versions


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Sep 2020)

Hi @milla I was led to believe that these mats were neither powerful enough for a tank of water or could handle the weight when full.
I'm looking for something to suit an aquarium 450 x 270 x 300mm (L x W x D) if you know any different, I'd be grateful.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> For the educated people; what temperatures would you say are parameters to look for? I understand part of this temperature depends on livestock so it maybe the case I have to add livestock tailored to suit, assuming I go down this route.


Have you seen this How to set up a temperate tank - that looks tropical!


----------



## Andrew Butler (14 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Have you seen this


I have now! - I've seen a few similar but as with everything is hard to pick through what is/isn't a good idea.
@hogan53 gave information from his own experience and people also seem a bit on the fence about this topic which is why experience is what I'm wanting to hear more of.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## BigD (14 Sep 2020)

There are many fish and plants in the trade that are from either sub-tropical or temperate regions.  These species can experience temperatures between 18-22c for many days.  I set up my central heating at night to 17c and have no issues with my chosen fish.  My tanks are, generally, low-tech.  There is either no heater, or a heater set to a low temperature, and nothing more than a sponge filter to provide water movement.  As a result, I need to research any new fish before introducing them to any of my tanks.  I need to avoid true tropicals and fast water river fish.  That still leaves a good variety to choose from.


----------



## Luketendo (14 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'd imagine there's a reason.
> 
> Got me wondering quite how ADA galleries keep things heated. I'm aware that it's likely warmer in parts of Asia but I'm unsure I've seen any at the idea studio in Poland.



ADA state their temperatures as mostly 25 C, sometimes 24 C. I heard and expect that they maintain this by regulating room temperature.

With regards to the ADA Studio in Poland, I am pretty certain I have seen a hydor external heater in a video shot there.


----------



## milla (14 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Hi @milla I was led to believe that these mats were neither powerful enough for a tank of water or could handle the weight when full.
> I'm looking for something to suit an aquarium 450 x 270 x 300mm (L x W x D) if you know any different, I'd be grateful.
> Thanks
> Andrew



No idea i have never used them.  However there's plenty of videos on youtube of people using them.  Rows of 12' cubes etc    i assume like undergravel heating tbey only raise temps by a couple of degrees c


----------



## MirandaB (14 Sep 2020)

I have a lot of tanks that are mostly unheated,the ones in the sheds have a heater to come on at 19 degrees for the winter months.
My Aphanius mento will likely stay outside in the tub all winter unless it's a particularly hard one.
My cherry shrimp are still very active even below that temperature and I have a small colony of "cull" types outside in my tubs.


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Sep 2020)

milla said:


> Err jbl & dennerle&hydor make and sell them.
> https://www.jbl.de/en/essentials-aquarium-substrate-heater/section/73/substrate-heater
> 
> All 3on ebay or amazon


a) that's not undertank heating, it's inside the tank.
b) as it says, " A substrate heating is not meant to heat your aquarium water, it only serves as “micro circulation” in the bottom area. Therefore the wattage of the undergravel heating cable is significantly lower than that of heaters."


----------

